# greenup dam 5-14



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

me wife and son caught 3 5 gallonbuckets of skipjack this morning on 2inch white grubs white crappie tubes and white bucktail jigs.the water looks good


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

What do you do with Skipjack ? Use them for Catfish Bait - or do you eat them ?


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

trot line bait for turtles and catfish


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

I fished about 5 hrs and came home with probably enough for the summers catfish bait!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

fishercreekrick said:


> trot line bait for turtles and catfish


Thanks, for the reply.


----------



## yarmo (May 10, 2011)

This is one place that I will miss fishing at now that I have moved north. My dad and brother will just have to catch my share for me when they go.


----------

